# Retro Links



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd like to ask for your help here.

I'm looking for any sites that show the history of the Euroleague (formerly European Club Championship and European Champions Cup). I'd like them to have information such as the scores of all the games, the groups, and other comments. I'm also wondering if you know any sites with photos and/or videos from past competitions. I've tried to make a search but the search machines are not very helpful. 

I just LOVE to read about the (not so) old times of european basketball. 

 

Cheers.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

So far no one has replied to my thread. This can mean two possible things:

1) You all ignored me, and you didn't give a damn.:grinning: 

*OR*

2) There are no such links devoted to past EL (and ex-EL) competitions. This is sad. 

I once found such a page (in fact they were weekly newsletters from FIBA posted in the official Suproleague site) but since that page is closed there is no access to them anymore. Isn't a shame for FIBA to have such a poor web-site? There is hardly any useful information there, and moreover their updates are quite rare. 

However if you come across any websites or webpages such the ones I've asked, please let me know.

Cheers again.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> 1) You all ignored me, and you didn't give a damn.:grinning:


I dont think anyone did so



> 2) There are no such links devoted to past EL (and ex-EL) competitions. This is sad.


Thats damn right


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

What Zalgirinis said.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> I dont think anyone did so


Hey, I was j-o-k-i-n-g!


As for the links I have to forget it I guess. Maybe I'll find something equivalent in some magazines or something. But HOW on earth can I find basketball magazines in Wales? 

It's tough to be a basketball fan in the UK. Maybe I should start checking the cricket and horseracing ongoings........  :sour:  :sour:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Hey, I was j-o-k-i-n-g!


I understood that it was joke...  

A little help for you. I remembered this page just today. One Lithuanian guy I know is keen on stats and so on. You may contact with him, theres a mail given in the page.

Stats on that page are from Contents:
Euroleague 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002
European Championship 1995 1997 1999 2001
NBA 2000 2001 2002
Olympic Games 1996 2000
Saporta Cup 1998 2000 2002
SuproLeague 2001
World Championship 1998 2002

Page: http://ok.kalnieciai.lt


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> I understood that it was joke...
> ...


Cheers, Zalgirinis! It is quite useful. Too bad its archive starts from 1998 onwards, though! Cheers, again!


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

http://sportsfacts.net/history/basketball/europe/european_champions_cup_winners.html

That site is pretty good for championship winners and you can find the history of some other basketball leagues too.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I used to know a pretty good site about it, but I lost the link.  

Maybe you could subscribe a magazine, here in Brazil it's hard to find anything about a sport not named _futebol_. By the way, I was out for the past 4 days because of the _Carnaval_ (you probably know what this is).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I used to know a pretty good site about it, but I lost the link.
> 
> Maybe you could subscribe a magazine, here in Brazil it's hard to find anything about a sport not named _futebol_. By the way, I was out for the past 4 days because of the _Carnaval_ (you probably know what this is).


I yeah, of course we know. Actually there is a big Carnaval in Patras, Greece (it can't be compared to the one of Rio though). It must be a really good fun, but not for me. I'm a quiet guy, I can't stand this party-orgy! 

Hope you'll enjoy it JGK (I'm sure you will)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> I'm a quiet guy, I can't stand this party-orgy!


I am a quiet guy too, but a little party once in a while doesn't kill. 



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy it JGK (I'm sure you will)


I already enjoyed it.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I already enjoyed it.


Why? 































Ah, ok.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I already enjoyed it.


Ooops, sorry...I meant to say "I hope you enjoyed...I'm sure you did...." but as I was in a hurry I thought you were *about* to go to the Carnival. 









Did you go to Rio or you did you stay in S.Paolo? I mean are there Carnivals all over Brazil or just in RdJ.?











Just wondering..

?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I stayed at Sao Paulo, and there is Carnivals all over the country. In each state we have a diferent kind of party, music and dance. 

The picture that WP posted was probably taken in Rio. There is a kind of a championship when some samba groups (called _Escolas_) make a parade and the judges vote (according to music, costumes, harmony, rythim, lyrics, dance and etc). 

In Salvador (Bahia) we have a HUGE concert in the streets with a lot of artists. In Amazonia we have the _Boi Bumbá_ party, in Pernanbuco we have the _Frevo_, just to name a few. :yes:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Brazilian women are the best, you're such a lucky man JGKoblenz lol


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I apologize for my stupid and pointless posts (this is one of them too) but having nothing else to do, for the moment, I thought I could post something........out of the blue.












Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Now we are padding in the OPB board.  

That's news.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Now we are padding in the OPB board.
> 
> That's news.


OK, no more padding.........



ooops, I did it again! :grinning:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I dunno if this is the kind of info you are looking for but check out this site Zelena
http://sathanasias.bravepages.com/b-res/basketball.html


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> I dunno if this is the kind of info you are looking for but check out this site Zelena
> http://sathanasias.bravepages.com/b-res/basketball.html


Exactly!!!!!!!


Thanx a lot suspect! I was looking for something like this for AGES!

Cheers, again!


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are a few sites where u can find images from the 80's with two of the best players in the history of EB. Petro and Galis. 

Galis pictures 
Another great Galil gallery 
Galis in Afro!!! 
Petro the great 
Petro - Official site(?) 
Another Petro site 
Final Four History 

Last one Now this one used to be a huge one. tons of info and scores in the history of european and spanish basketball. it's "under constructions" for about 2 yrs or so, but once in a while there is some progress... so don't lose ur hope. 

but...in anycase...when it comes to European competitions results...no1 can be Thanasias'...

have fun.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Galis in Afro!!!
> .


HAhaha what a FRO


----------

